# Notebook bauteil gesucht



## xxTejaxx (1. April 2008)

hallo,

ich suche verzweifelt nach folgendem bauteil fuer mein notebook

DYnamic MO-VO
E150630 94V-O
0442K

es handelt sich um eine kleine platine mit netzstromadapter und n paar kondensatoren sin auch noch drauf

es wird leider kein strom mehr durchgeleitet, warum auch immer. an den lötstellen liegt noch strom an, am naechsten bauteil is schon ende.

wuerde mich freun wenn ihr mir mit meiner suche nach nem ersatz weiterhelfen koenntet

thx


----------



## NetteMann (9. April 2008)

http://www.deutschers.de/MOVO.jpg Sieht des so aus?


----------



## xxTejaxx (9. April 2008)

nope, ich stell mal am we n bild davon rein


----------



## Kaledor (16. April 2008)

hi , das teil ist doch unwichtig oder sehe ich falsch denn soweit ich es weiß ist es das modem *fg* ich habe es nicht drinne mehr ^^


hier kleiner garfik aber nicht grade gut :http://kaledor.dyndns.org/modem/modem.JPG

gruß kale


----------



## xxTejaxx (16. April 2008)

das ding ist der netzstromadapter fuer mein notebook, movo stellt ne ganze menge verschiedner teile her, haba aber immernoch keine teiluebersicht von den leuten gefunden.
aber das muss also drinnbleiben, sonst kein strom und das ist doof ^^


----------



## Kaledor (16. April 2008)

also wie gesagt habe das uas mein acer 4101 raus und findet nur das modem nicht was ich eh nicht brauche


----------



## NetteMann (22. April 2008)

Schickes Knie Kaledor :suspekt::suspekt:


----------



## Kaledor (22. April 2008)

*lacht* danke ^^


----------

